# Damp feeling bedding



## t&s (Oct 9, 2008)

Over the many years of motorhoming we have noticed that whenever we are in warmer climates the bedding seems to feels damp when going to bed.
Although we always find someway to air the bedding each day. 
The bedding still appears to feel damp .
Has anyone else had similar problems?

I don’t think This is related to the problems one used to get with some dropdown bed mattresses …..or is it?


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Oct 10, 2008)

Insufficient under the mattress ventilation.

Come to think about we get the problem at home as well, we turn the mattresses every week or so.


----------



## t&s (Oct 10, 2008)

the matress problem we used to have in our old pilote but our new van has slats under the matress and vents to the storage area below 
and i dont think this is the cause , i may be wrong


----------



## cipro (Oct 10, 2008)

t&s said:


> the mattress problem we used to have in our old pilote but our new van has slats under the mattress and vents to the storage area below
> and i dont think this is the cause , i may be wrong


 
We have fixed end bed with wooden slats and not had damp problems
do you still have the original mattress? as the new type mattress so i have been told allow more air through the Martial for airing ( take with a pitch of salt perhaps ) other than that  no more info sorry.


----------



## t&s (Oct 13, 2008)

no it is only 12 months old wodden slats the same as yourself 
there is no real obvious damp or wetness as such 
just the cold feeling of dampness in the bedding late in the evening 
usualy more apparent strangly in spain and  italy 
although the sun is hotter the bedding takes longer to air out in the daytime 
i wonder if this may be due to  high hummidity and not realy damp ?
what do you think


----------



## tresrikay (Oct 13, 2008)

I think this is a problem with solid foam mattreses, the density of the material does not permit the dampness to absorb and so disperse. My mattress on the new van is an interior sprung, just like a house bed and it never feels damp. However on the last van it was a lump of foam and that did feel damp but soon got warm.


----------



## t&s (Oct 13, 2008)

cheers for the reply it seems you might be right it has got worse since we added a extra layer of foam to make it softer 
also the interior sprung must be more comfortable 
thanks


----------



## Nosha (Oct 18, 2008)

Incontinence is a bugger at your age Terry!!

The matteress used to 'sweat' in the caravan in the middle as it was over a solid table, however the slatted base on the Chausson seems to have cured it, so I think it may be the foam topper, we have a cotton mattress protector/topper and have not had the damp problem that we had in the caravan.


----------



## t&s (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks for that invaluable info nosha

it may be my plastic incontenence pants are leaking and causing the problem 
ile have to find some  patches from my push bike outfit 
or may be some laces to tie round  the legs


----------



## Nosha (Oct 21, 2008)

Ah yes, Billy Connolly recommends string rather than bicycle clips, I tried duck tape but that gave too good a seal and when I farted my trousers swelled up and made me look like the Michelin man!!!

Of course if you drink less you pee less... but that's boring and who likes being sober when they're on holiday!?!


----------



## t&s (Oct 23, 2008)

ile have to stay away from discos and dance halls in the future


----------



## tresrikay (Oct 24, 2008)

Nosha said:


> Ah yes, Billy Connolly recommends string rather than bicycle clips, I tried duck tape but that gave too good a seal and when I farted my trousers swelled up and made me look like the Michelin man!!!
> 
> Of course if you drink less you pee less... but that's boring and who likes being sober when they're on holiday!?!


----------



## Belgian (Oct 24, 2008)

*P*

..... have Belgian beer instead of English p..s . It's only a matter of a draught in a pint. But it helps to keep you dry, not to keep you sober


----------



## BedfordMJ (Oct 24, 2008)

Is it Swamping?


----------



## fencer (Oct 30, 2008)

t&s said:


> thanks for that invaluable info nosha
> 
> it may be my plastic incontenence pants are leaking and causing the problem
> ile have to find some  patches from my push bike outfit
> or may be some laces to tie round  the legs



or,,, alternativly you could sleep in someone elses bed but, not mine!


----------

